
Positive coronavirus tests causes tower at Chicago's Midway Airport to close - aaronbrethorst
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/17/faa-says-tower-at-chicagos-midway-airport-is-closed-after-several-air-traffic-controllers-test-positive-for-covid-19.html
======
danaliv
Can confirm Midway tower is closed, although the airport itself remains open
(albeit with a ground stop for incoming traffic). ATIS is broadcasting the
following:

 _Midway Airport Control Tower updates March 17 2227Z. Midway airspace has
reverted to Class E airspace. The tower has been evacuated and is currently
closed. CTAF is 135.2. One-minute weather is available via phone at xxx-xxx-
xxxx. Are currently unable to provide IFR service off the ground. If you can
depart VFR and request IFR services, may be received from Chicago TRACON
frequency 128.2._

With no one in the tower to approve visual approaches, the airport is one-
in/one-out.

ATC System Command Center advisory for the ground stop:

    
    
      CTL ELEMENT: MDW
      ELEMENT TYPE: APT
      ADL TIME: 2138Z
      GROUND STOP PERIOD: 17/2128Z - 17/2315Z
      DEP FACILITIES INCLUDED: (ALL+CZY_AP) ZLA ZAU ZLC ZTL ZDC ZNY ZHU ZJX
       ZFW ZOB ZDV ZOA ZSE ZBW ZMA ZKC ZME ZID ZAB ZMP  CYHZ CYOW CYUL CYYZ
    
      PREVIOUS TOTAL, MAXIMUM, AVERAGE DELAYS: 646 / 71 / 20
      NEW TOTAL, MAXIMUM, AVERAGE DELAYS: 2233 / 131 / 68
      PROBABILITY OF EXTENSION: HIGH
      IMPACTING CONDITION: OTHER / OTHER
      COMMENTS:

~~~
danaliv
Ground stop was just lifted but tower is still "ATC Zero."

